# Help, riding lawn mower cuts off when blades are engaged?????



## tamikoski (Aug 16, 2008)

I have an older craftsman riding mower with a briggs and stratton engine. Just had to switch out the solenoid and now I can get it started but when I engage the blades it shuts off the engine. Anyone know why? W#aht can I do to prevent it from happening? The blades spin freely but the engie stops running. Thanks!


----------



## tamikoski (Aug 16, 2008)

I wanted to mention that we already pulled off the seat switch and tested it now the two wires are just touching all the time so it does not seem like that would be the problem


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

sounds like you definatly have a safety switch problem, could you supply a model number so we might be able to tell you what switch, and where its at?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

tamikoski said:


> I wanted to mention that we already pulled off the seat switch and tested it now the two wires are just touching all the time so it does not seem like that would be the problem


The seat switch is a normally closed switch that is open when you are sitting in the seat. Jumping this switch connector will not work to bypass the seat switch. The switch needs to be open for the blades to work, there is also a switch inside the connector that detects that this connector is plugged into a switch. So simply unplugging it will not work either. Hook everything back up and try releasing the clutch pedal, if it will continue to run with the clutch released then the seat switch is not the problem.

Post back with your findings and we will continue from there.


----------



## tamikoski (Aug 16, 2008)

THank you thank you! After undoing the two wires from the seat it now stays on when the blades are engaged! I cannot thank you enough for your help!


----------

